# Bank statements Nightmare - spouse visa



## elysebaril (Jan 20, 2012)

Need help please!! 

Don't know if anyone can advice. Applying for a spouse visa early in July. Need proof of earnings. No probs for the pay slips but my bank only issue statement up until the 15 of the month. So I don't have the last month's official statement (June). I went into my local HSBC branch today and they (rudely) refused to sign and stamp a temporary statement or provide with a letter stating the authenticity. They said they were NOT allowed to do that for visa purposes. What a **** customer service. They even refused to write a letter saying they're not doing a letter. Called UKBA and they told me that my documents would probably not be accepted as I've got a piece of evidence missing. Anybody has been in a similar situation? I'm think about changing my application date... or just type completely and just go for a Tier 2 visa again as I'm stressed out and due do start a new job in August. Pheeww.

Thanks


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

how about calling support number and ordering a specific dates bank statement which comes with a cover letter , they might charge you for it !!


----------



## elysebaril (Jan 20, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> how about calling support number and ordering a specific dates bank statement which comes with a cover letter , they might charge you for it !!


Thanks for the quick reply. I called earlier this week and they told me they could not do that over the phone and I had to walk in to a branch and ask they. They said it was discretionary to the branch to do it or not. Which is not quite what the branch told me, they only said they could not provide me with a stamped/signed statement nor a letter as it was a bank policy. And they said they could not do an original bank statement before the 15 of July and they're not issued before that date. 

Have you been successful in getting a statement and a cover letter from your bank? What is HSBC? Thanks for your help.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

I ordered 10 days statement by calling Barclays..

They sent me the transaction details along with a cover letter which authenticates it.

I guess you should try another branch? and if nothing works out then wait till the regular one comes ?


----------



## elysebaril (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, I think I will try calling again, I wasn't really successful last time. I'm not impressed with HSBC. Just too big of an institution to deal with personal matters. I think I will also try to get an account with a different bank!! 

It would be easier if I could wait and sent my application by post but I,m starting a new job in August and need a new visa asap basically. I might need to forget about the partner visa application and go for something safer and maybe wait another 6-12 months and send an application by post... 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

elysebaril said:


> Yeah, I think I will try calling again, I wasn't really successful last time. I'm not impressed with HSBC. Just too big of an institution to deal with personal matters. I think I will also try to get an account with a different bank!!
> 
> It would be easier if I could wait and sent my application by post but I,m starting a new job in August and need a new visa asap basically. I might need to forget about the partner visa application and go for something safer and maybe wait another 6-12 months and send an application by post...
> 
> Thanks for your help


My husband uses HSBC and we were able to order official bank statements with them over the phone or in branch (any date range) and we had them in 2 business days. They did say it could take up to 10 business days but both times we ordered it was very fast. No branches we contacted could do anything in branch except for print out mini statements for us and I doubted that UKBA would accept those. 

Contact your HSBC branch and order some statements that are as up to date as you need them. Remember that your statements need to show all of your payslips deposited.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

My husbands with Lloyds TSB and he asked them about sending statements etc. The guy asked if it was for visa purposes and then said it wouldn't be a problem. He was also told that come time of sending in the application, if he's not due a statement just to ring and they will sort it for him.
Apparently Lloyds TSB are splitting up now so I'm not sure what happens there when it comes to everything we need....

Good luck in getting it sorted


----------



## ben89 (Jan 13, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> I ordered 10 days statement by calling Barclays..
> 
> They sent me the transaction details along with a cover letter which authenticates it.
> 
> I guess you should try another branch? and if nothing works out then wait till the regular one comes ?


What do you mean by 10 days statement ? 

That it took ten days to deliver them?


----------



## Bindy29 (Oct 25, 2012)

I had the same problem with hsbc, the branch would not print and stamp a bank statment. 
However i rang the call centre and they were very helpful they sent me an up to date bank statmet and wrote me a letter confirming that my pay had gone in to my acc.


----------



## elysebaril (Jan 20, 2012)

Bindy29 said:


> I had the same problem with hsbc, the branch would not print and stamp a bank statment.
> However i rang the call centre and they were very helpful they sent me an up to date bank statmet and wrote me a letter confirming that my pay had gone in to my acc.


I called the customer service number this morning and told me they could send an official up to date statement with name and address on it and that I should have it in the next 3-5 working days. They said that the branch could not do it because a statement needs to come from a central system. They said they could not provide me with a letter to come with it. How did you manage that? I think the statement should work though, hopefully. I'm still unsure and stress that I might just go for a different type of visa for the time being... pheeww


----------



## elysebaril (Jan 20, 2012)

wannabe-uk said:


> My husbands with Lloyds TSB and he asked them about sending statements etc. The guy asked if it was for visa purposes and then said it wouldn't be a problem. He was also told that come time of sending in the application, if he's not due a statement just to ring and they will sort it for him.
> Apparently Lloyds TSB are splitting up now so I'm not sure what happens there when it comes to everything we need....
> 
> Good luck in getting it sorted


Thanks for your help. It sounds like Lloyds TSB is a bit more helpful. I'm a bit shocked at the service I must admit because my local Canadian bank is in a small town where everybody knows everybody pretty much and when you walk in and ask for that sort of stuff, you get personalized service... But there you go, HSBC is a massive international bank, you can't expect the same thing from them. Will see what comes out of it but as I can't afford (both financially but more so for immigration reason) to have my visa refused or even delayed, I think I might go for a different type of application of leave the partner visa for another 6 months and they apply by post when I've got everything...


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

if its printed on official controlled stationary then you do not need a cover letter... 

meanwhile if its printed in blank n white with all account details and transactions , then a colored company letter head authenticating it is required...


----------



## elysebaril (Jan 20, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> if its printed on official controlled stationary then you do not need a cover letter...
> 
> meanwhile if its printed in blank n white with all account details and transactions , then a colored company letter head authenticating it is required...


The guy on the phone told me it was exactly the same as the bank statements I receive by mail so it should be in color. Hope this works. Still indecisive about what to do though!


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

elysebaril said:


> The guy on the phone told me it was exactly the same as the bank statements I receive by mail so it should be in color. Hope this works. Still indecisive about what to do though!


Hi, 


I was exactly in the same position as you few weeks ago (Check my previous threads). I booked my flight on 7th June and submitted my salary through cheque on Saturday 1st June. Now I though they will be more than happy to supply me with the letter along with. Stamped online statement but to my surprise ... You know the rest.

The branch manager was so helpful and gave me more than one option (by chance his Italian father was born in my country lol) to proceed:

1- wait until Tuesday for the cheque to hit my account and go back to the branch and ask for a visa purpose letter to say that there a certain amount of money via cheque deposited into my account and staple it with the online statement.

2- wait until Tuesday and ring the online banking (make sure that you speak to someone senior in UK and not in India) and order an original statement ( make sure that your salary is there to be shown) to the branch and not your home. They will tell you this will take between 3-5 working days. And you go and pick it up from the branch.

Mine was ordered on Tuesday @ 11:30am and arrived just after 3:30pm on Thursday. I tried very hard to get to the branch over the phone and it was not possible to check if it arrived on Thursday morning and all the people who I spoke to we're helpful and understanding even one lady took my details and she sent an email to the branch to call urgently which they did. 

The Italian manager was on holiday that day and I got in contact with him via email and it is him who checked for me and told me it had arrived around 3:30 pm on Thursday. I went to collect on Friday morning and my flight was in the afternoon. It was so tight!!! Could ask someone else to collect on Thursday as they require a letter of authority. (I was stuck at work)

Hope this give you more option and clear enough to understand.

All the best.

Sofyane


----------

